# Aperture 3, how can you create textures



## LCCphoto (Oct 23, 2011)

I want to know of anyone has played with textures


----------



## LCCphoto (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry finger slipped and I hit send before I was done typing.        Anyway I want to know how to get textures on aperture , is there a plug in, if so what one is decent? Also I am not sure what it is called when you have multi photos on one picture but I want to know how to do that.


----------



## kinghen (Oct 23, 2011)

Not sure about textures but layers you will have to do in photoshop/lightroom. If you have an apple store near by you can get instruction on aperture 3 they have classes on all there software.


----------



## KmH (Oct 23, 2011)

Lightroom does not have a Layering capability.

Like Adobe's Lightroom, Aperture's main function is image database management.


----------

